# Bildmaße ändern von ganzen Sammlungen



## Cornflake (6. März 2004)

Aloha...

Gibt es eine möglichkeit in Photoshop (oder anderem Programm) für einen ganzen Ordner von Bilder  die Bildmaße zu ändern?  Also sprich dies zu automatisieren, so dass ich nicht für alle Bilder von Hand die Auflösung ändern muss?

Cornflake


----------



## Thomas Lindner (6. März 2004)

Die Zauberworte ( und Suchbegriff / e ) sind:

Batch
Stapelverarbeitung
Aktionen


----------



## Flashy (6. März 2004)

Für solche Sachen finde ich acd see noch ein gutes tool. Ist aber shareware....gibt bestimmt noch was in freeware. Kommt mir aber jetzt nichts in den Sinn.


----------



## McAce (6. März 2004)

Xnview ist Freeware und kann das was du suchst.


----------

